# Water heater exhaust vent



## brasilmom (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi,

Our gas water heater exhaust is not drafting sufficiently. The 3" vent pipe runs horizontally about 4 ft, then expands to 7" and enters the wall, where it travels another 7 ft, until it meets up with the (sealed) fireplace flu. I've been told there may be a blockage (there isn't, at least until the vertical flu), or that we need to install a vent liner pipe.  Are there any other options?  Would installing a 3" pipe through the horizontal section suffice?  I don't know how it would be possible to install a liner pipe in the horizontal section, then make a 90 deg bend, because that bend is 7 ft within the wall.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

BTW, I tried to upload a diagram, but the forum will not allow uploading a pdf.

Thanks

Scott


----------



## Cork-Guy (Apr 23, 2010)

Wait, is there blockage in the vent or not? I'm kind of confused by the first part of your post. You can upload the pdf in jpg format, just hit the "Print Scrn" button on your keyboard, then open mspaint and paste it. Then save it as a JPG and upload away.


----------

